# large lump on doe?



## cleo (Dec 13, 2011)

My Mom's doe, Molly, has a large lump on her chest.  It is about the size of a child-size bowling ball, and it seems to be growing gradually.  Her eating is fine; her activity level is fine.  She has had since late summer.  Everything is completely normal except that she's walking around with this big lump on her.  We treated her with penecillin, but it didn't seem to do anything.  When it showed up, it grew for a while, then seemed to go dormant for a while.  It looks like it's growing again now, but not as quickly.  Our other goat has not been affected at all.  My Dad drained it a little, and mostly we just got clear, slightly bloody fluid out of it.  It is NOT CL.  Has anybody run into something like this before?  We were thinking maybe a fatty tumor or something like that.
Does anyone have any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, if it drains clear fluid, it is not a fatty cyst, because that would be big and full of fat.  It sounds like you need to have her to the vet.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Well, if it drains clear fluid, it is not a fatty cyst, because that would be big and full of fat.  It sounds like you need to have her to the vet.


I agree with Queen Mum, it sounds like going to the vet would be best! I hope that everything is ok.


----------



## elevan (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like a trip to the vet is in order.  Please keep us posted on what you find out.


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 13, 2011)

How can you be so sure it's not CL?  The chest is a fairly common area for a CL lump to appear, sorta off to one side or the other around the area where the neck meets the chest..  If that's where it's located, I'd definitely suspect CL.  Unless, of course, you've had them tested or something like that..


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> How can you be so sure it's not CL?  The chest is a fairly common area for a CL lump to appear, sorta off to one side or the other around the area where the neck meets the chest..  If that's where it's located, I'd definitely suspect CL.  Unless, of course, you've had them tested or something like that..


I was thinking the same thing. Hopefully it's not though.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 14, 2011)

Wouldn't that be a pretty big and slow growing CL lump? If she has had it since last summer and it is the size of a child's bowling ball the location might fit CL but I am not sure about the rest of it. I have never haseen CL up close and personal   , but I have seen many a picture.

I hope it isn't CL, and I hope you can get her looked at by a vet. I hope it all has a good ending.


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 14, 2011)

babsbag said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be a pretty big and slow growing CL lump? If she has had it since last summer....


_Late_ summer -- not last summer.  And yeah, it would still be kind of a slow grower for CL, but definitely not out of the realm of possibilities.  Or, actually, not even out of the realm of _probability_ in my opinion..


----------



## babsbag (Dec 15, 2011)

OK, so I can't read...guess that is why I should wear the glasses. Do they really get that big? I always imagined them to be about the size of a tennis ball, at the most,  when they were ready to rupture. But like I said, I have never seen one up close and personal so I am not claiming to have any experience. That is why I ask the question.

I hope it isn't CL.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 15, 2011)

Most of 'em I've seen are golf-ball sized or smaller.  

But you know w/ goats, there are no rules.


----------



## kstaven (Dec 15, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> But you know w/ goats, there are no rules.


And that is exactly what every goat will tell you.

I have seen a couple approaching tennis ball size along the way. But from my understanding of those that deal with this regularly they are normally much smaller.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 15, 2011)

Of course, there are hundreds of types of cysts that aren't CL as well, which is why it's worth a trip to the vet for analysis.


----------



## kstaven (Dec 15, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Of course, there are hundreds of types of cysts that aren't CL as well, which is why it's worth a trip to the vet for analysis.




The second issue with goats is that you can go from something that seems harmless to a dead goat in hours. Very little middle ground with goats.


----------



## cleo (Dec 31, 2011)

We had a vet out to look at her on Thursday.  Good news!  He said it was just a cyst!  He is running some tests on it, but he doesn't think that they'll turn up anything bad.  He said we could have it removed, but it would probably just grow back.  All in all, he said the best thing was to relieve the pressure every now and then, but, aside from that, he said we could just leave it alone.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 31, 2011)

Very interesting.  Thanks for posting the update.

DonnaBelle


----------



## cleo (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's more news - the lump burst yesterday.  The vet did not find anything when he examined a sample earlier, and he said to wash it out with betadine solution for a while.  The contents looked like a lot of conjealed blood and gunk; in fact, my Mom thought that it was diarrhea, at first.  The goat is doing well, she's a little more careful and not quite as active, but she isn't in any pain.  She's eating well and seems pretty normal.  The other doe doesn't seem to be bothering her.  The vet is still saying that it may grow back eventually, after it heals.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

cleo said:
			
		

> Here's more news - the lump burst yesterday.  The vet did not find anything when he examined a sample earlier, and he said to wash it out with betadine solution for a while.  The contents looked like a lot of conjealed blood and gunk; in fact, my Mom thought that it was diarrhea, at first.  The goat is doing well, she's a little more careful and not quite as active, but she isn't in any pain.  She's eating well and seems pretty normal.  The other doe doesn't seem to be bothering her.  The vet is still saying that it may grow back eventually, after it heals.


Is she on any anti biotic? you can also put blue kote on it too to keep stuff out of it while it heals


----------

